# Leandro Barbosa with new nicknames?



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap?gid=2007031221



> <b>The "Brazilian blur" keeps making his case for the NBA's sixth man of the year award.</b> He'll get no argument from the Houston Rockets.
> 
> Leandro Barbosa matched his career best with his second 32-point performance in three games and the Phoenix Suns improved to 10-1 since the All-Star break with a 103-82 rout of Houston on Monday night.
> 
> <B>"I've never seen anybody as fast as this kid," the Rockets' Tracy McGrady said. "He's unbelievable. He's really Speedy Gonzalez out there. He's playing out of his mind right now." </b>


So, Brazilian Blur or Speedy Gonzales? OK Speedy Gonzales' Mexican, but I still like the name!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol, that's funny.

I've always liked Brazilian Blur for some reason. He's had it for awhile now. But that's good too.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Please, Speed Gonzales is an insult, let's stick with the Brazilian Blur.

I remember whe the kid arrived in Phoenix, his first nickname was Starbosa, in reference to Stephon Marbury nickname (Starbury).

I agree with Dissonance, I like Brazilian Blur, it's unique.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I think both nicknames are quite good actually, but Brazilian blur is better.


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

I dont like either..I wouldnt mind so much The Blur. But The Brazilian Blur, i dont know i just dont like it.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Too bad Flash is already taken. LB is clearly more of a Flash than D-Wade. How about Dash? Like the kid in The Incredibles.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Effen said:


> I dont like either..I wouldnt mind so much The Blur. But The Brazilian Blur, i dont know i just dont like it.


To me, it wouldn't sound good with just Blur. Brazilian Blur just kinda rolls off the tongue for me. Probably because of both words beginning with B. Wouldn't sound right if he was from somewhere else.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Just a thought...

Blur = out-of-focus, which could mean mental focus.

Don't like it!


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Just a thought...
> 
> Blur = out-of-focus, which could mean mental focus.
> 
> Don't like it!


Would you prefer "Super Speedy Suns Shooter"? Cause that's kind of cheesy... I'm disappointed that you even brought it up. For shame.

... Shhh... I didn't say anything.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

Speedy Gonzalez would be could if he won't be Brazilian... Brazil is just one country in Latin America, there common language and culture is Portuguese... If somebody would call him Speedy Gomes it would be better, cause it is more closer to Portuguesse...


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> To me, it wouldn't sound good with just Blur. Brazilian Blur just kinda rolls off the tongue for me. Probably because of both words beginning with B. Wouldn't sound right if he was from somewhere else.



Exactly it works cause of the B's. Definitely couldn't be the Spanish Blur or the Dominican Blur or something. haha.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

He has a ton of nicknames already like Starbosa.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Amareca said:


> He has a ton of nicknames already like Starbosa.


I was won of the first people to call him that. Not sure if I made it up, plenty of people did. It's an easy name, fits with the Suns, and I just like it.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

I don't like Starbosa. It's too much of a reference to Marbury. To me, the name suggests that he has star complex which is the exact opposite. Humble-bosa sounds even worse though.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Can't-Speak-English-Very-Well-Bosa?

Brazilian Blur is cool. I like it; he's my favourite player outside of Nash. Interesting skills and the silent type make for intrigue on the court.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I think Starbosa is awesome, lol.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

i always liked beep beep


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

A bit old.



> Phoenix Suns guard Leandro Barbosa is picking up nicknames even faster than he plays. The Brazilian Blur. Speedy Gonzalez. The fastest guy on the earth, Suns coach Mike D'Antoni says. And the latest, coined by teammate Boris Diaw: "The Roadrunner."


link

I heard people call him Leo, LB and in Brazil it's Leandrinho (Little Leandro)


----------

